# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  خواندن جدول رنگ فایلهای گرافیکی

## magz_sr

سلام.
چطوری میتونم جدول پالت یه فایل گرافیکی(مثلا  gif) رو تو vb بخونم.مساله اینه که نمیدونم این جدول کجای فایل ذخیره شده. مثلا یه فایل gif که index color شده و حداکثر 256 رنگ داره. البته میشه جدولو درست کرد ( از picture box ) ولی ترتیب ذخیره رنگها برام مهمه.
خیلی ممنون.

----------


## PalizeSoftware

سلام
برای اینکار باید فرمت فایلهای گرافیکی رو بدونی
فایل زیر در مورد Gif و ساختار این نوع فایل هست.
موفق باشید

----------


## PalizeSoftware

این آدرس رو هم ببینی بد نیست
فرمت‌های گرافیکی زیادی در اون هست
http://www.dcs.ed.ac.uk/home/mxr/gfx/2d-hi.html

----------

